# Findaly Res.



## raydoggy (May 10, 2005)

My father and me went to Findlay res #2 friday about noon..started drifting for cats..my father caught a 8 pounder.overall we caught 8 cats and 2 walleyes..one walleye was 15 inches..only fished till 4pm..great time.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you use crawler harnesses?


----------



## raydoggy (May 10, 2005)

just 2 hooks and a sinker with worms..thats it


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

You should be fishing for Perch out there right now. There's a reason nobody's talking about it right now


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I stopped last Friday to talk to a bud and he said it's still dead. Seems the water is like muck. There might be a perch or two caught but not any numbers. By next week it might be a different story.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Definately turning over. Shouldn't take too long too clear up.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Fished 6 days in a row and 2 perch to show for it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just an update, It sure looks nice out there but thats about it. Two years ago and last year at this time the perch were on fire. The water still looks mucky but starting to settle I think. Going to keep trying and maybe they will start soon.


----------



## raydoggy (May 10, 2005)

went back to no.2 again....saturday was beautiful.wind was off and on,couldnt drift for cats,only caught 2 small ones...if theres another good day,we'll try again.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Have not been out yet this fall... recent report from a pretty good perch guy was 2 nice perch on 10/3/11, saw one other boat with 5.......not hardly woth draggin the boat out yet, creek chubbs are getting bored with the lack of action locally.......HT


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Its bad. Yesterday with the wind blowing hard from the SW the current was going SW. Kinda weird to see the slip bobber moving into the wind.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

From the Toledo area and looking to make the drive to Findlay tomorrow to do some fishing. Hopefully hook into some perch. I am not too familiar with the reservoir. Can anymore be so kind as to give me a little layout of the land as well as possible other species present? If you could that would be great. We are looking to head up there tomorrow....thanks in advance for your help


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you brave the wind FishHunter88? I can imagine it was rough up there being 40' high.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

ress said:


> Did you brave the wind FishHunter88? I can imagine it was rough up there being 40' high.


 Ha I'm not that tough. I just ended up going to the marina by Grand Rapids and blocked by the trees it was still too windy couldn't imagine being up high at the res....anybody go out early this morning or last night? Hows the fishing? Good luck everyone


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It looks as though the res will keep her bounty this year.haha. As beutiful as it was yesterday the res was dead. I did catch a lone crappie, talked to a boater and they had nothing. Who knows maybe before ice they will turn on. The floating docks are supposed to be pulled in two weeks.


----------

